# Ask Anthony Ellis ? Part II



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Real questions and answers by Anthony Ellis.Anthony, I want bigger biceps! Your biceps are really huge, how did you build them? Any tips? Believe it or not, I train biceps just like any other muscle, once a week with heavy weight. Some people may respond better with training them twice per week, but I have [...]

*Read More...*


----------

